# Il Jonio vs. lo Jonio



## Gommik

Salve a tutti, 
ho da sottoporvi una questione molto delicata. Mio padre era uno scrittore e un giornalista. Sto correggendo le bozze per una ripubblicazione. Nel suo scritto c'è diffusamente l'espressione "il Jonio". Scritta esattamente così, con la lettera che lui chiamava "iota" o "i greca", e "il" invece di "lo" come articolo. 
Consultando un vecchio argomento (il Watson/lo Waston) sempre da me postato, la regola prevederebbe il Jonio. La casa editrice ha corretto con lo Jonio. 
Ma c'è un ulteriore problema: mio padre ha diretto per molti anni un quotidiano locale denominato "Il Gazzettino del Jonio", che ha avuto una notevole influenza storica e politica. 
Per farla breve "il Jonio" è una sorta di marchio di fabbrica. 
Vale la regola enunciata sotto? 


> In linea di massima, per quanto ne sappia io,
> _*- davanti a parole che inizino per z, gn, ps, pn, x, y s+cons., vocale,    h muta,*_ ci vorrebbe "lo"
> *- negli altri casi* "il".


 scritta in questo topic: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1660057 

Varrebbe comunque la licenza poetica, giusto? 

Grazie dell'aiuto


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Gom.

Auguri per il delicato lavoro al quale ti stai dedicando.

Credo che ormai la forma riconosciuta "normale" dalla maggioranza dei nostri connazionali sia "Lo Jonio" oppure "Lo Ionio".

Anche Serianni, nella sua grammatica, segnala questa "norma".

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Per essere esaustivi, bisogna dire che Serianni aggiunge alla pagina successiva:Davanti alla semiconsonante /j/, *pur sussistendo ancora le forme minoritarie il ("il Jugoslavo" P.Levi) *e _l'_ ("l'iato Calvino), _lo_ e il rispettivo plurale _gli_ sembrano ormai le forme prevalenti, almeno nell'uso scritto se non nella codificazione grammaticale (Brunet 1979: 51-52)​Io, cara Gommik, sarei piuttosto del parere che vada mantenuta la forma originale ripetutamente usata da tuo padre nei suoi scritti, fosse solo per il rispetto della sua deliberata scelta 

Matou


----------



## Gommik

Grazie a tutti. Anche se evidentemente considerata arcaica e desueta, ove non licenza poetica, penso sia giusto usare la forma "il" per rispettare l'ideale presente nel volume. 
Grazie mille!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Un nobile pensiero, matou, che condivido di tutto cuore ... sperando solo che non si riveli un'arma a doppio taglio. La gente sa essere cattiva.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Io, caro Giorgio, scusami, avrei detto stronza ... .


----------



## francisgranada

Domanda, per curiosità:

Per un italiano madrelingua (o_ padrelingua _) che, diciamo, non conosce le regole (quindi non è influenzato), quale delle due possibilità sarebbe più naturale o spontanea, "lo Jonio" o "il Jonio"? Oppure  dipende anche dalla regione?


----------



## gc200000

Chiunque è comunque influenzato perché si è sempre sentito dire lo Jonio e mai il Jonio...


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Domanda, per curiosità:
> 
> Per un italiano madrelingua (o_ padrelingua _) che, diciamo, non conosce le regole (quindi non è influenzato), quale delle due possibilità sarebbe più naturale o spontanea, "lo Jonio" o "il Jonio"? Oppure  dipende anche dalla regione?



Ciao Francis! Mah, non dovrebbe essere difficile dirlo: A orecchio                

Se diciamo lo Yen,allora possiamo dire lo Jonio. Ma qui non mi ci profidio!


----------



## matoupaschat

La vera scelta non sarebbe piuttosto tra _*lo* Jonio_ e _*l'*Jonio_? Con il monosillabo Y*è*n, la *l'* mi risulta difficile da pronuciare, no?


----------



## francisgranada

matoupaschat said:


> La vera scelta non sarebbe piuttosto tra _*lo* Jonio_ e _*l'*Jonio_? ...


Buona osservazione. Comunque, tutte e tre versioni mi sembrano pronunciabili: il Jonio [ilijonio], l'Jonio [lijonio] e lo Jonio [lojonio].


----------



## giginho

Per rispondere alla domanda di Francis (ciao socio!) io direi che l'uomo della strada direbbe: Lo Jonio e lo troverebbe naturale, Il Jonio suona stonato ai più!


----------



## Sempervirens

matoupaschat said:


> La vera scelta non sarebbe piuttosto tra _*lo* Jonio_ e _*l'*Jonio_? Con il monosillabo Y*è*n, la *l'* mi risulta difficile da pronuciare, no?



Ciao! Dici il vero anche tu. Io però non riesco a pronunciare con disinvoltura "quell'Jonio", e non molto meglio "l'Jonio",invece non mi riesce difficile la pronuncia di " l'io".
 Sarà mica questione di dittonghi e di iati,per caso? 

Comunque lascerei stare la forma originale dell'autore.Se non altro per non alterare una documentazione storica sugli usi degli articoli.


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... invece non mi riesce difficile la pronuncia di " l'io".
> Sarà mica questione di dittonghi e di iati,per caso? ...


Nel caso di "l'io" l'accento tonico è sulla _i_, mentre nella parola Jonio sulla _o._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Eh, sì, Semper, si tratta proprio di questo.
Mentre la /i/ di "io" è una vocale in tutto e per tutto (come quella di "isola", diciamo), la /j/ di Jonio è una semiconsonante: benché la sua articolazione parta dallo stesso punto dal quale parte la "i" di "isola", essa è notevolmente più corta ma soprattutto la lingua, dopo un breve indugio dietro gli alveoli degli incisivi superiori, si sposta repentinamente indietro verso l'ugola, per la produzione della "o". E si produce un dittongo.

"Jonio" dunque, a dispetto dell'uso un po' antiquato della_ lettera alfabetica_ "j", non è dissimile, per quanto attiene alla scelta degli articoli, ecc. che lo precedono, da "ieri", "Ialta/Jalta", "iato", "iugoslavo", ecc.

saluti.

GS


----------



## giginho

GS, Jalta è una città......è davvero raro articolare una città o mi sbaglio? Io, così su due piedi, avrei delle difficoltà ad immaginare come articolare Jalta...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Certo, gigi, avrei dovuto esser più prudente.
Ma non t'inorgoglire troppo  ; una vecchia baldracca dell'insegnamento ha sempre il modo per salvare la faccia: "La Jalta che conoscevo io non è più la stessa—adesso sul sito della famosa foto dei "vincitori" hanno costruito un Mac.....d".

GS


----------



## giginho

Una vecchia volpe dell'insegnamento come te mi può sempre insegnare qualcosa in qualsiasi situazione!

ora non avrò difficoltà ad articolare Jalta!!!!!

Grande GS!!!!!


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Certo, gigi, avrei dovuto esser più prudente.
> Ma non t'inorgoglire troppo  ; una vecchia baldracca dell'insegnamento ha sempre il modo per salvare la faccia: "La Jalta che conoscevo io non è più la stessa—adesso sul sito della famosa foto dei "vincitori" hanno costruito un Mac.....d".
> 
> GS



Grazie Giorgio! Per aver fornito di appropriata terminologia i miei foschi pensieri! Ora ci vedo più chiaro anch'io!

p.s certo che se voglio dire "L'Avana dei tempi di Fidel.." mi sa che la vecchia......baldra... smette di far marchette. Ma qui se non altro non ci sono problemi di iati e dittonghi. A meno che non si vada a rifinire in un oscuro "La L'Avana dei tempi di Fidel..."  Da qualche parte un "La Il Cairo dei tempi passati" come frase l'ho vista. Mah! 
Quando si dice il caso! 

Saluti


----------



## giginho

S.V., in questo caso però l'articolo è incastonato come un De Beers nel nome della città che deriva da San Cristòbal de L' Habana....ma sono sicuro che quella vecchia cornacchia dalle abitudini sessuali deprecabilmente lascive mi frega di nuovo! 

P.S. ovviamente "vecchia" è in segno di stima!


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> S.V., in questo caso però l'articolo è incastonato come un De Beers nel nome della città che deriva da San Cristòbal de L' Habana....ma sono sicuro che quella vecchia cornacchia dalle abitudini sessuali deprecabilmente lascive mi frega di nuovo!
> 
> P.S. ovviamente "vecchia" è in segno di stima!



Ciao giginho  L'ho sempre pensato io che a bazzicare qui se ne imparano di cose. Io poi digiuno di lingue germaniche(e non solo)come sono io,questa della De Beers mi torna nuova. 

Come minimo ti dico grazie. 


Saluti


----------



## pulteney

Gommik said:


> [...] penso sia giusto usare la forma "il" per rispettare l'ideale presente nel volume.


Concordo. A scanso di dubbi e/o malignità, nella prefazione/introduzione scriverei due righe a spiegazione della scelta.


----------

